# sophies kittens



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Thought i'd start a thread for sophies kittens so i can post weight updates and ask any questions
Still no new photos. Don't think mum would appreciate it. She's still trying to hide them.
Is it normal for one kitten to be noisier than the others. He doesn't sound distressed, just makes more noise. He's the one that needed his cord untangled from his leg. Not really had a chance to look at it again yet but my oh will do it when he's weighing them later


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> Thought i'd start a thread for sophies kittens so i can post weight updates and ask any questions
> Still no new photos. Don't think mum would appreciate it. She's still trying to hide them.
> Is it normal for one kitten to be noisier than the others. He doesn't sound distressed, just makes more noise. He's the one that needed his cord untangled from his leg. Not really had a chance to look at it again yet but my oh will do it when he's weighing them later


Hey didn't want to read and run...

Sorry no experience or offer any advice...
Glad sophies doing ok can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

lynnenagle said:


> > Is it normal for one kitten to be noisier than the others. He doesn't sound distressed, just makes more noise. He's the one that needed his cord untangled from his leg. Not really had a chance to look at it again yet but my oh will do it when he's weighing them later
> 
> 
> I know kits are noisier if they are hungry. Do you think he is getting enough at the milk bar? How is his weight compared with the others, and is he gaining normally?
> ...


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

chillminx said:


> lynnenagle said:
> 
> 
> > I know kits are noisier if they are hungry. Do you think he is getting enough at the milk bar? How is his weight compared with the others, and is he gaining normally?
> ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They do make a noise fighting for the best teats, if this is the only time you hear him/her and the belly is round i would say thats fine and normal.

You will need to watch the leg but i have had this once before and the leg was fine.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

When I was a child, we had a kitten born with its cord around its leg, and it was really squealing as I tried to free it. We wondered if it was in pain too. Sadly the leg could not be saved and was really twisted after the vet had freed it  This kitten was pts, but if the leg looks ok then it probably is. I would check with a vet though.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll get my oh to look at his leg when he's weighing them later. I knew instantly there was something not right. Mum was over him trying to eat the placenta and number 2 was all over him so mum cleaned it first. I eventually managed to pursuade mum to get off till i seen him, she was not impressed but the screaming was terrible, sounded in pain and i worried she'd hurt his leg trying to get it of herself.
I say it's a he but i don't know, he just looks like he should be a boy lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> When I was a child, we had a kitten born with its cord around its leg, and it was really squealing as I tried to free it. We wondered if it was in pain too. Sadly the leg could not be saved and was really twisted after the vet had freed it  This kitten was pts, but if the leg looks ok then it probably is. I would check with a vet though.


A great pity to pts if only the leg was a problem - the leg might have sorted itself out over time, and if it was a nuisance to the kitten it would manage very well with three legs.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Just having a nosey for photos...
Wouldn't he be squealing all the time if something was wrong xx


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

one of Tallulahs litter was a squealer and a top up bottle or two fixed that.. they generally only tend to be so verbal at this age if hungry, cold or lonely.. I would observe feeding carefully and if he/she is still unsettled help out or top up.. Mine were in my room and the top up bottle was the only way I would get any sleep.


Sorry just clocked this is a moggy litter, I would just hold bubba to the teat and ensure he is feeding and see if he settles with full/rounded tummy.. Bottle feeding is stressful for all involved so not something I would suggest to first time slave mummy's unless vital.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Weights today

Kitten one 154g (+22g)
Kitten two 134g (+9g)
Kitten three 140g (+13g)

Oh says the third ones leg looks fine 2


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Couple of pictures of sophies babies


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*They look beautiful.*


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> Couple of pictures of sophies babies


gorgeous:001_wub:. looks like two blues in the litter. we had a blue tabby and a blue torbi in tabitha's. tabitha looks just like sophie too. blues are a lovely colour


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

They're all cute but i especially love the blues. We'll be keeping one and if i had to chose just now it would be the larger blue one


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

The kittens are gorgeous, love the blue tabbies


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

have to rant: some people can be so insensitive!! since sophie is in my daughters room the kids have been staying at my parents house to sleep for the past few days. 
My dad poked his head in to see the kittens without permission  and now poor sophie is rather stressed. She just came through and did the toilet on my washing pile. not like her at all.

and the amount of people i've had asking if they can have a kitten is ridiculous. They were less than 24 hours old and there were more people asking than there are kittens


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lynnenagle said:


> have to rant: some people can be so insensitive!! since sophie is in my daughters room the kids have been staying at my parents house to sleep for the past few days.
> My dad poked his head in to see the kittens without permission  and now poor sophie is rather stressed. She just came through and did the toilet on my washing pile. not like her at all.
> 
> and the amount of people i've had asking if they can have a kitten is ridiculous. They were less than 24 hours old and there were more people asking than there are kittens


_love the picture of the kittens, gorgeous. And as you have more people wanting to home them than you have kittens, tell them to check out the local rescues, they could rehome kittens from there, the rescues are full at the moment._


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah the grey one are so cute....the weights are Brill...well done Sophie got some good stuff xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

thank you. they're such cuties

I'm going to tell them all to look in rescues if they want a kitten. 
Think i'll be saying that i want the two to go together (we're keeping one) and to wait for quite a few weeks before asking again.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please be very careful rehoming the blue kittens, the amount of people ive had asking for unspayed blue cats is unbelievable. if you need any help with spaying the kittens cost wise let me know. i wouldnt rehome without being spayed first.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah i wont let them go without being spayed or to someone i know will spay them, wouldn't let them go to anyone that's asked so far.
I want to keep a blue one and my oh wants to keep the dark tabbie sooo with 12 weeks to go i reckon i could persuade him to let me keep all of them  4 cats aint 2 bad :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lynnenagle said:


> yeah i wont let them go without being spayed or to someone i know will spay them, wouldn't let them go to anyone that's asked so far.
> I want to keep a blue one and my oh wants to keep the dark tabbie sooo with 12 weeks to go i reckon i could persuade him to let me keep all of them  4 cats aint 2 bad :lol:


_i have 6 so four will be a piece of cake ....on a serious note, it is a good idea to neuter them before they go to new homes, or to people you know will neuter when they are old enough,_


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> thank you. they're such cuties
> 
> I'm going to tell them all to look in rescues if they want a kitten.
> Think i'll be saying that i want the two to go together (we're keeping one) and to wait for quite a few weeks before asking again.


If they complain about the cost of a rescue point out that the vet work which I presume the rescue would do (vet check, worming, fleas, neutering or voucher) would cost them a lot more than the rescue ask for a kitten. And if they complain about the cost, they are not the sort of person I would want to let have a kitten.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> yeah i wont let them go without being spayed or to someone i know will spay them, wouldn't let them go to anyone that's asked so far.
> I want to keep a blue one and my oh wants to keep the dark tabbie sooo with 12 weeks to go i reckon i could persuade him to let me keep all of them  4 cats aint 2 bad :lol:


That'd be great if you kept them...we could watch them grow up xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Costs of raising a kitten with food, heating, litter, vaccinations, microchipping, worm, flea plus the long list they need doesnt cover anywhere near donations asked. Your outgoings will definitely be alot more than the price of a kitten.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Got todays weights slightly earlier than yesterday

Kitten one 171g (+17g) total weight gain 39g!!
Kitten two 145g (+11g) total weight gain 20g
Kitten three 155g (+15g) total weight gain 28g

Cannot believe how chunky they all are


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lynnenagle said:


> Got todays weights slightly earlier than yesterday
> 
> Kitten one 171g (+17g) total weight gain 39g!!
> Kitten two 145g (+11g) total weight gain 20g
> ...


Glad they are doing so well. It's the day on day gain that matters rather than the total - it should be 10g or more most days. The odd day of less isn't a problem, but more than a couple of days probably is.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Sophie has been out her room a few times. Just for a wander around, prob about 5 mins at most. Is it ok to let her do this? Google gave me a load of different opinions so prob better asking here


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep that's fine - she's just taking a break.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a much better picture of the kittens


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh lynn they are simply :001_wub::001_wub:gorgeous.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Todays weights

Kitten one 204g
Kitten two 164g
Kitten three 189g

Safe to say they're all eating well!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am in love...... :001_tt1:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> Sophie has been out her room a few times. Just for a wander around, prob about 5 mins at most. Is it ok to let her do this? Google gave me a load of different opinions so prob better asking here


Perfectly normal. Most mums don't stay with the kits all the time although some do. Fi at the moment we are hand feeding as she really doesn't like leaving her babies. On the other hand Chilli when she had her two we could barely keep her in the box, slightest noise or movement that caught her attention and she was off but babies were well fed and quiet. Certainly hasn't done them any harm they are now 16 weeks and both over 2kg. Normally if they hear the kittens squeaking they soon go running back!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She doesn't stay out long and she's always listening for them. Think she misses our company (she is a very loving girl) but she doesn't want us sitting in the room with her. She's still trying to hide them a bit so hopefully she'll settle with us in a few days


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My girls don't move for 3 weeks, that's when the kittens start eating solids and begin to need her a bit less.

Since Sophie's going back if the kittens make noise I'd leave her to it.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

lynnenagle said:


> Here is a much better picture of the kittens


I think i would keep them all too :001_wub:
What precious little babies


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

We've slightly altered the weighing time so our kids aren't around when it's being done. Also had a look to see the sexes today

Kitten one (unsure) 224g
Kitten two (girl) 190g
Kitten three (boy) 207g

I'll try and get a picture of number one tomorrow to see what everyone thinks


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Weights today @ 5 days old

Kitten one (blue boy) 239g (+15g)
Kitten two (blue girl) 203g (+13g)
Kitten three (black boy) 227g (+20g)


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> Weights today @ 5 days old
> 
> Kitten one (blue boy) 239g (+15g)
> Kitten two (blue girl) 203g (+13g)
> Kitten three (black boy) 227g (+20g)


Any pictures?


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

i'll get some more the next time she's comes out for a wander. Sophie still trys to hide them when i go in


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

These are pictures of the boys, who we may have a home for  (that's if i even let them go)
My girly that we are keeping for sure was shouting on mum to be fed so no photo of her just now.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

they are so cute, they look like they are starting to open their eyes too


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, the blue tabby sure does have a home, I'm coming to get him  so cute! No wonder you don't want to let them leave  Sophie seems like a really fantastic mum bless her


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Super cute kittens.


----------

